# Current progress



## 502 (Apr 4, 2015)

Currently cutting, started at 182lb down to 172lb. Haven't cycled in about 4-5 months i believe it is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I know my posing sucks lol


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 4, 2015)

Well we'll we'll

If it isn't 501


----------



## 502 (Apr 4, 2015)

what up PB, how have you been man?


----------



## event462 (Apr 4, 2015)

I would cover your face brother. Since I think your hot, LE probably would to.


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 4, 2015)

event462 said:


> I would cover your face brother. Since I think your hot, LE probably would to.



Yeah or before your face becomes avi material like tillers did ....


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2015)

Headed in the right direction. A few more lbs of muscle on and a few more pound of fat off and you'll like what you see. Keep it up Bro!


----------



## 502 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't have anything to hide from LE anymore. Done with the gear, not worried. Good lookin out though.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 5, 2015)

502 said:


> I don't have anything to hide from LE anymore. Done with the gear, not worried. Good lookin out though.



Sweet. Good thinking. That will throw them off the trail


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 6, 2015)

What you trying to cut down to?  Got a set length, or as it comes?  Summer is almost hear!


----------

